# 2011 Orca Gold



## oeleltd (Jun 26, 2007)

Finally arrived yesterday my 2011 Orca Gold Team Colors


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Congratulations. I left the accountant's office the other day and learned I'm getting a refund. I then called a buddy and asked how nutty would I be to try and sell my new 2010 Orca, black/orange, never ridden, got it in November, in order to get the 2011. He put the phone down and laughed hysterically. He said, "Richie, I thought you really liked that bike? Besides, do you think the 2011 will ride 'that' much different? You aren't going to win races because of the 2011 and you're not going to lose because you're on a 2010."
So, you will be riding the 2011, I will be on the 2010. Good luck with it. Damn snazzy bike it is!


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

The frame does look really good. I'm not sure though about the sharp angles on the seatstay...I always think of sharp angles as stress risers...ie, the carbon there is more likely to crack and than if it were part of a tube. I say this yet I own a 2010 Orca..haha


----------



## Big_V (Mar 23, 2011)

Did it come with the Gore cableset and the seat rail adapter?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey oeleltd,
How's the build coming along? I can't wait to see it!


----------



## oeleltd (Jun 26, 2007)

Should be finished next week

All Sram Red with Easton EC90SL wheels


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Sweeeeeet.
Post lots of pictures please  
I'd love to see it on a scale too....I'm guessing under 15lbs....


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

oeleltd said:


> Should be finished next week


Dude! Your week is up! Lets see it! :yikes:


----------



## oeleltd (Jun 26, 2007)

*2011 Orca*

Finally arrived yesterday my 2011 Orca Gold Team Colors

Now it's Ready to Ride


----------



## oeleltd (Jun 26, 2007)

*First Ride Today*

Fantastic Ride
All Sram Red, Easton EC90SL Wheels, Deda Intergrated Bar, 
Selle White Mono Link on Order


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

oeleltd said:


> Fantastic Ride
> All Sram Red, Easton EC90SL Wheels, Deda Intergrated Bar,
> Selle White Mono Link on Order


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

Just built one and it came in at 13 lbs 15 oz


----------



## DOZ (Jan 25, 2012)

What size is that Frame Clive?

And where are you guys ordering frames from - can't find any 'Gold' at my local bike shops?


----------



## cwdzoot (Oct 16, 2005)

DOZ said:


> What size is that Frame Clive?
> 
> And where are you guys ordering frames from - can't find any 'Gold' at my local bike shops?


It's a 48cm. Check my Flickr for a 57cm Dura Ace Zipp 303 I just finished. We just signed on with Orbea again. When we were in Columbia we had to drop Orbea because there was a local dealer but now in Greenville we are the Orbea dealer. 

Send me an e-mail and I will see if I can get what you need.


----------

